# Angels and Demons



## Blake Bowden (May 15, 2009)

Anyone see it yet?


----------



## RJS (May 16, 2009)

I just did.  It was an alright movie but Star Trek was better!  I guess I just expected the movie to have more treasure hunting.


----------



## TCShelton (May 16, 2009)

Saw it last night.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 19, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## brwdmason (May 19, 2009)

blake said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it.



Brother,  Did you read the book before?  I read the book and have not seen the movie yet.  A bunch of Bro's from other lodges are going to see it next week.

just wondering how it stacks up to the book.  I loved the book BTW.

Bro Manny


----------



## TCShelton (May 19, 2009)

It followed the book pretty close, I thought.


----------



## Wingnut (May 20, 2009)

not as strong a freemason connection as many thought


----------



## owls84 (May 23, 2009)

Saw it and thought it was good. I remember the conclave and things going on when the last Pope passed and I really respect the Catholic Chruch on the tradition that goes with this time. I remember the emotions of the Church. It was truly amazing and the history and tradition behind the selection.


----------



## aмillionaÃ­rе (May 23, 2009)

With so much recommendations from my fellow brothers, I'll definitely see it before the hype dies out. It would be surprising if anything is capable of thrilling me as much as Star Trek did this month, and horror isn't exactly my specialty. But who knows?


----------



## Bro Mike (May 24, 2009)

I went straight from a Shrine function last night, across the street to catch the late show!

It was a good flick, but I did not think it followed the book close enough.


----------

